# Grain Free Recommendations?



## StandardLovie (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a food based question. I recently rescued two Standard's, who are suffering through ear infections (bacterial, yeast & mites). Most of the infection was more than likely due to the conditions that they were living in, although our Veterinarian seems to think that it has been a chronic problem that they have suffered with for quite some time. When I acquired both, they had been on a Eukanuba Puppy Chow, cheaper for the 'backyard breeder' I got them from to keep them on Puppy Chow all of the time, I suppose? So, I switched 'Dude', to an adult Eukanuba formula, and kept 'Scarlett' on the puppy chow, since she was expecting a litter at the time that I brought them home. 

Our Vet recommended switching them to a Grain free, preferably natural food once Scarlett is finished nursing her pups, which might possibly help counteract some of the (ear) inflammation & infection symptoms. He recommended something called 'Natural Balance', although I've also been researching 'Blue Buffalo' & a Purina Grain Free Formula. On the side, I've also been researching possibly home cooking, and really don't know if that would be better than any pre - packaged formula.

I would love your input.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you are fighting chronic ear infections go 'grain free' as corn wheat and soy are all bad for yeasty ears! I am not a fan of Purina or Natural Balance, too many fillers in my opinion in both these brands. The best place to look at brands and their ingredients is on Dogfoodadvisor.com. 
Since it sounds like you'll be feeding a lot of dogs soon I'd look to an 'All Life Stages' type food that will suit all, both young and older dogs. Off the top of my head, if you are a member of Costco they have an excellent line of grainfree called Kirkland Signature that is rated at 4.5 stars (out of 5) comes in a few diffent formulas and is reasonably priced. What ever you do, read the label and know that the 1st ingredient listed should be a named meat and also if a food has 'Byproducts' it's not a good thing!
I'm sure you want healthy pups so do your research!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

MollyMM pretty much covered it. I will only add that you also need to pay careful attention to any treats that you give. While fighting allergies, it might be easiest to just dole out pieces of their grain free kibble as treats. Once you find out which protein sources are safe, then you can look for treats that are predominantly that protein. I have one spoo that gets bad ears if he gets a hold of a bully stick, so it is easier to just not have them in the house.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

My pet supply store recommended Victor to me. It is an all grain free food and works really well on my little boy. Not only is it a very good kibble, but the size made it work very well. Scooter had most of his teeth pulled the week I adopted him. The shelter recommended that I just wet his food to make it easier to eat. That was a big no no for me. I still wanted to give him crunchies if possible so once he was completely healed, I switched to the Victor. The kibble is about the size of a pea...... for a mini (mix) with only 6 teeth, it works wonderfully.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Mollys mom said it alk. ACANA is a very high quality grain free kibble which we use. They even sell trial size bags. We started Brandon on the grassland and does very well with it. Check it out.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Some brands that people have had good luck with (grain free varieties): Acana, Fromm, Victor, Go, Taste of the Wild, Nature's Variety, Wellness, Annamaet. I'm sure others will chime in with additional favorites.

Since you're in the ATL area, you can check out Top Dog pet stores in either Kenesaw or Roswell. Top Dog Market in Brookhaven is good, too. They tend to carry the better foods vs. the big box stores. Of course, there are also Pet Supermarkets, Petsmarts, and Petcos everywhere.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Callie was very itchy as a puppy, until I switched her to grain free. I feed Merrick Grain Free kibble (they have four flavors: beef, pork, chicken, duck - and they may have salmon in some areas) and Merrick canned, grain free (there are at least 6 different flavors of that). Merrick is produced in the midwest (Texas, I think) of all natural ingredients, all are from the US. They also have grain free treats. I've tried Taste of the Wild and Arcana, but she didn't like them so we are exclusive Merrick. I don't buy any pet product or food, ever, from the grocery store.
You can look at this website that rates all dog food. You are probably ok with any of the 4 or 5 star ones. It really depends on your dog's tolerance for different ingredients and his taste. But trying out grain free foods with natural ingredients would be a good start.
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## StandardLovie (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks all for recommendations! I found a healthy, independent Pet food store near me that is known for their natural foods & vitamins. Will definitely be stopping in there in the next few days.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

One thing to think about. Ask your supplier if they provide samples. I know mine does and gave me 6 or 8 different ones that I sampled with Scooter chose what I did based on his reaction to what was provided to him. Some he liked better than others.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I love fromm four star nutritionals, honest kitchen, and have had good luck with Merrick, addiction dog food, canine caviar..


----------

